# Bands Whose Tone you like, But Don't Like Their Music? Or Like their Music, not tone?



## scottro202 (Oct 12, 2009)

Title says all. Sorry, had to take out a couple words on the second sentence to have it fit in the title 

I don't have any for the first one, but the second one, it would have to be some WhiteChapel stuff I've heard. I love their music, but sometimes their tone can be very fizzy, and I don't like fizz , except in my sodas  

GO!!


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I love Cynics music, but I think their overall studio sound could be improved... I think its a clash between bass and guitar tones to me.


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael Romeo when he used Vetta's and ESP's  ...and that applies to both liking his tone and music. Most people said "Oh well on Paradise Lost his tone is so fresh," but I find it to be bad.

Can't think of others of the top of my head


----------



## Harry (Oct 12, 2009)

More of an album than a band:
Black Clouds and Silver Linings.
I felt it the worst DT album musically, but it has the best guitar tone Petrucci has had to date.

Band wise, I guess many Pantera albums, particular Cowboys from Hell and A Vulgar display have incredibly awful tone IMO, but yet musically are some of the best metal albums ever IMO.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 12, 2009)

Lamb OF God. I dont like the tone that much, just sounds too much like a marshall mg100 head cranked full of gain with a ds1 pedal..
But i love the music!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2009)

Most early 90's Death Metal tones. Some of the best DM ever made, but a lot of the tones are uninspiring, on CD at least. I still listen and love it, but really wish they had better production back in the day.


----------



## brainchild (Oct 12, 2009)

honestly, love Nevermore's tone but can get into the music. please no hate mail


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Love tone, hate music:

Evanescence, Linkin Park, endless other rock/metal radio friendly bands

Love music, hate tone:

Symphony X, Deftones, Obscura, Necrophagist, Psycroptic, old Scar Symmetry


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 12, 2009)

Pantera. Probably my favourite band of all time, probably my most hated tone of all time. It works for Pantera, but it's fucking horrible  



scottro202 said:


> ...it would have to be some WhiteChapel stuff I've heard. I love their music, but sometimes their tone can be very fizzy, and I don't like fizz , except in my sodas
> 
> GO!!



Ah mate no way! Whitechapel's tone on This Is Exile is fucking crushing! The fizz really helps it deliver, It's not fizz as much as it's just super saturated. It is death metal after all!



brainchild said:


> honestly, love Nevermore's tone but can get into the music. please no hate mail



Haha I'm the complete opposite. Fucking hate the tone. It's just so dark and un-present. Sounds like it was mic'd up in the next room.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 12, 2009)

^ i like the deftones tones...that seems odd to say. the early albums were shit but their newer ones have nice tone.


----------



## Nick (Oct 12, 2009)

early at the gates tone was shambolic at best but the music on the red sky is ours and WFIKTBD is great


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 12, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Lamb OF God. I dont like the tone that much, just sounds too much like a marshall mg100 head cranked full of gain with a ds1 pedal..
> But i love the music!



Really? I love LoG tone, and I've tried a DS-1 into an MG100, it's not good...


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 12, 2009)

Crimson Glory.

Amazing songs, but the guitar tones (really everything) are just super thin...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 12, 2009)

Mostly the usual suspects...

Great bands with shit tone...

Pantera (I'd have loved to hear their entire output re-amped through a Dual Rectifier).

Most of the early Shrapnel Records releases. Despite being a guitar-centric label, far too many of their early releases sound like a Metalzone plugged into a ten-watt practice amp. The Cacophony albums were the worst victims of this...

Al DiMeola. His playing's a huge influence on me, but his early tones don't do anything for me. Having said that, he's had occasional moments of brilliance.

Shawn Lane. Not his early tone, which I loved, but that wierd hyper-compressed clean tone he used a lot during the later stages of his career.


Shit bands with awesome tone...

Linkin Park/Nickleback, etc. A lot of bands from that era had incredible guitar tones, used in the service of extremely bland songs. Having said that, I really like the Deftones guitar tone, and although they're not my preferred listening, I have no problem having them on in the background.

U2. Not totally true, as I like their early stuff, and the Edge's delay-enhanced riffs are extremely inspiring, but I absolutely hate recent U2, despite the Edge still conjouring up some awesome tones.


There's also the third category of bands who have shit tone from an objective POV, but one that actually works in context. For instance, I've been listening to Bauhaus's 'In The Flat Field' a lot recently, and the guitar sound like a fuzzbox plugged into a transistor radio, but in the context of the music, it works brilliantly.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Pain of Salvation, but all their records have sounded really bland to me. They sound like they stole the gear from a jazz quartet and started playing metal on it.


----------



## tr0n (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Textures but I'm not keen on the tone, sounds a bit wooly. But it works for them as a band I guess.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

This may seem like a really strange answer in this company, but:

I really like the material, but don't care for the tone/sound sets of Pendulum's live-band material, like the majority of their album 'In Silico'.

I can't think of anybody in particular who I think has great tone but I can't stand the music. If I can't stand the music, I'm not paying much attention to the tone, either.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 12, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Evh's early 5150 tone, so gnarly and glassy. I didn't care for much of the mid/late 90s Van Halen. White Zombie's "la sexorcisto" record has some brutal tone, but White Zombie is the suxxorz.



Dude you said the magic words...........White Zombie! Their early stuff sounds like it was recorded on a walkman but the final two records are great and a good example of what can be acheived on a low budget.



distressed_romeo said:


> There's also the third category of bands who have shit tone from an objective POV, but one that actually works in context. For instance, I've been listening to Bauhaus's 'In The Flat Field' a lot recently, and the guitar sound like a fuzzbox plugged into a transistor radio, but in the context of the music, it works brilliantly.



 The sounds on a Bauhaus record are really varied and I love them for that reason (and I'm beyond excited about the deluxe reissues of their albums out next week!) but if I had to throw someone into your "third category" I'd suggest anything associated with Steve Albini as he records and produces very roughly and has a unique sound that seems to work quite well.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

Semi-on topic:

You know what always impressed the shit out of me? If you read the liner notes on Tool's album Aenima, it says "This album was recorded on an 8-track recorder". Talk about low budget tools getting professional results!


----------



## liamh (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> I love Pain of Salvation, but all their records have sounded really bland to me. They sound like they stole the gear from a jazz quartet and started playing metal on it.


 PoS have really weak tones. 


Other great artists with dissapointing tones:
Paul Gilbert
Cynic
Tony Macalpine


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Ah mate no way! Whitechapel's tone on This Is Exile is fucking crushing! The fizz really helps it deliver, It's not fizz as much as it's just super saturated. It is death metal after all!





The mix on This Is Exile is actually superb.



tr0n said:


> I love Textures but I'm not keen on the tone, sounds a bit wooly. But it works for them as a band I guess.





Have you heard their most recent album Silhouettes? Biggest tone EVER.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 12, 2009)

In Flames' oldest tones with their Valvestate 8100 heads are a little gritty for my tastes in places. An example would be the otherwise beautiful arpeggiated riffs in Moonshield (one of my favorite songs of all time, I'll have you know) that just sound like a wash of noise. When they're just playing power chords or third harmonies (read: most of the time ), it works wonders for them.

Death on The Sound of Perseverance is an interesting duality for me. The rhythm tone = , yet I actually like it when he switches over to lead. So many metal guys these days are going with smoother lead tones to contrast the cutting treble of their rhythm tones, but Chuck said "fuck that." It fits his leads too; shrill and piercing, as if screaming forth from the void before being choked off. It reminds me of the way Chuck died, actually: it wasn't pretty, yet he was full of edge and vitality to his last...oh God, I'm getting way too deep in all of this. 

Decrepit Birth's tone frustrates me a little too. There are some br00tal passages that I wished used a little more gain; however, their more intricate chords and melodies benefit from less. Incidentally, I love this band (and the two before it) despite hating the tone in places. I guess it just goes to show you that content > tone (a classic manifestation of the "ideas" vs. "execution" debate) in the end, though they're both important. 

*EDIT: 1,666 posts.*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 12, 2009)

Cynic's mix/tone/production is absolute shit in focus. Its listenable but doesn't do the music justice.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 12, 2009)

The most recent Morbid Angel album. I love covenant onwards tone-wise, but Heretic sounds like a V-amp


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

Dir en grey is awesome, but marrow of a bone was shit in terms of tone. Ryojoku no ame was fucking phenomenal though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

Love Korn and Slipknot, never heard a tone from either that I've liked. I know Korn kinda have their own sound its supposed to be like that, but I don't like it  The clean parts I like, but not the distortion.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Love Korn and Slipknot, never heard a tone from either that I've liked. I know Korn kinda have their own sound its supposed to be like that, but I don't like it  The clean parts I like, but not the distortion.



Really? I can't listen to Slipknot's Iowa because the whole thing sounds like a big wall of white noise to me. You like that tone?


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 12, 2009)

I fuckin love misery signals but that tone just hurts my ears sometimes


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 12, 2009)

Metallica Has fuckin awesome tone but I dont particularly like them .

Jason Becker Is king But His tone could have used some work.


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 12, 2009)

Love Tone, Hate Music : Bury Your Dead - It's Nothing Personal


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Really? I can't listen to Slipknot's Iowa because the whole thing sounds like a big wall of white noise to me. You like that tone?



Nah I was saying I _don't_ like it.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 12, 2009)

Criss Oliva's tone on a decent amount of old Savatage stuff is pretty bad (this is what happens when you use two SD-1's chained together  ) but the music is so awesome that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Love Korn and Slipknot, never heard a tone from either that I've liked. I know Korn kinda have their own sound its supposed to be like that, but I don't like it  The clean parts I like, but not the distortion.



Really? I thought the Follow The Leader tone was sickkkkkk.



synrgy said:


> Really? I can't listen to Slipknot's Iowa because the whole thing sounds like a big wall of white noise to me. You like that tone?



Attention skills again huh?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> Jason Becker Is king But His tone could have used some work.



The guy hasn't been able to play guitar since the 80s, what did you expect?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 12, 2009)

That's easy.

As mentioned before, Pain of Salvation has the worst tones ever, which does not reduce their level of awesomeness. To a lesser extent, I'm not that excited about Children of Bodom's guitar tones either, even though I'm a diehard fan (well, at least I was until the latest 2 albums). And I'm not a fan of Adam Jones's tone on any of Tool's albums, save for 10,000 Days.

Someone recently posted a few Nickelback videos to show their amazing (yet, to some, not quite original) tone, even though they're so boring to my ears. Overall, mainstream American rock bands usually have great tones (albeit often not heavy), and I tend not to like them.

However, to me, the best example of a like the tone/don't like the music is Evergrey. I never really cared for the band, but their latest album has such an incredible tone that I often find myself listening to it just for the sake of those crushing 6505's/Invaders. Well, that and their kickass singer, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Bodom's tone on Hate Crew Deathroll is pretty good


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Spawn Of Possession's music, but the tone fucking blows in my opinion. It makes everything sound sloppy.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bodom's tone on Hate Crew Deathroll is pretty good



I agree that it's their best album tonewise, but even then I don't think it does the music justice.


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 12, 2009)

Love Dying Fetus but their tone sounds like it comes out a practice amp.


----------



## dexmix (Oct 12, 2009)

i love pantera's tone  although it is retarded thin.

also i love white zombie's la sexorcisto album so much, but the tone is pretty weak and muffled compared to modern high gain amp tones.


point being, tone is so subjective... i think alot of 'bad' tones give bands character. *shrugs*


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

being an old school old metallica fan, since their first album kill'em all....

I had a major turn off right after their black album not only because they totally changed but also because of the guitar tone, it turned me off real bad....


----------



## synrgy (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Attention skills again huh?



Guilty as charged.


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 12, 2009)

=vH= of course! The poppy bubblegum crap is only tolerable because of the immense guitar sound.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Really? I thought the Follow The Leader tone was sickkkkkk.



Parts I like, but a lot of it sounds too loose, muddy and slicky. They'll have to change something about that when they use 8 strings in recording.

More bands :


Nile - Love their work, but some of their songs (depending on the album) are horribly mixed. Particularly the kick drums, which sound way too clicky on ocassion.

Periphery - I know I know, I'm a douchebag lol. The guys are geniuses, and the tone is absolutely spot on, but I can't get into them  Which is weird because they seem like the kind of band I'd like. Maybe when they finish this album I'll give it a listen and who knows. Bulb will always be a legend either way 

Metallica (St. Anger + DM) - Doesn't need much of an explanation. Great songs/bad production. Simples.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Metallica (St. Anger + DM) - Doesn't need much of an explanation. Great songs/bad production. Simples.


 
The snare on St. Anger is legendary!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

to me the St. Anger drums sound like chicken drumsticks hitting wet paper bags.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 12, 2009)

I think we're all missing a huge one here - Paul Gilbert. Anybody agree that his tone is just horrendous? It works, especially with the super high speedy stuff, but my good god that's some brittle shit! It's so scratchy and wiry!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> The snare on St. Anger is legendary!



I'm pretty sure Lars used one of these for the snare on that album:


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure Lars used one of these for the snare on that album:


 
You might think so.

But it was actually one of these:


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nickelback has sweet tone. Musically theyre garbage but tone is great. I guess you get that with super pro production.

TMV has some sweet music but I never got into them because I hate Omar's tone, and his soloing style really turns me off as well.


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 12, 2009)

On Megadeth's new album I fucking love the tone and the playing, but as a band I can't stand them.
August Burns Red have sweet tone but I'm not into them.
I fucking LOVE devin's tone but can't get into SYL or any of his stuff at all.

Misery Signals have a really weird tone on the latesta album - I love them, but it's so strangely... wooly. The album before that was monstrous though; just unbelievably raw and aggressive tone, which I love.
Johnny Truant are amazing but their tone has always been way too Marshall-y for my liking. Just muddy and undefined.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 12, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me. They're one of my favorite bands, I've loved every single album they've released, but their tone =


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Meshuggah. I think they're boring, bland and monotonous but their tone is pretty decent.


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Between the Buried and Me. They're one of my favorite bands, I've loved every single album they've released, but their tone =



+1 on both statements


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2009)

MFB said:


> Michael Romeo when he used Vetta's and ESP's  ...and that applies to both liking his tone and music. Most people said "Oh well on Paradise Lost his tone is so fresh," but I find it to be bad.
> 
> Can't think of others of the top of my head



Actually, in the studio, he uses engls, mesas and marshalls. he just used the line6s live cause they were "Close enough".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

Rammstein. I love their music _and _their tone.


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 12, 2009)

nickelback. very huge sound, but can't get into the music itself


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Love tone, hate music:
> 
> Evanescence, Linkin Park, endless other rock/metal radio friendly bands
> 
> ...


Scar don't you love the singer in Symphony X?


----------



## MFB (Oct 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Actually, in the studio, he uses engls, mesas and marshalls. he just used the line6s live cause they were "Close enough".



Interesting. You figure with that logic he would've just used the Vetta II all the time then.


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2009)

Inhale Exhale 

They get a little too Emo for me, sometimes... but, lord almighty, that Pro Mod sounds amazing 

Proof:


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 12, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Love Dying Fetus but their tone sounds like it comes out a practice amp.


 

I thought War Of Attrition sounded awesome.The whole mix just kills.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 12, 2009)

Beats me. I don't listen to them.


----------



## st2012 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nickelback: Don't care for the music, love the tone.
Pantera: Love the music, hate the tone.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 12, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Criss Oliva's tone on a decent amount of old Savatage stuff is pretty bad (this is what happens when you use two SD-1's chained together  ) but the music is so awesome that it doesn't matter.


 
+1 on that! I saw Savatage live, shortly before Criss died. He had fantastic chops, but his guitar tone, had a seriously bland hair metal sound - tons of upper mids, which I can't stand. I'll never understand why some players seem to be allergic to having much bass in their guitar sound. 



hufschmid said:


> being an old school old metallica fan, since their first album kill'em all....
> 
> I had a major turn off right after their black album not only because they totally changed but also because of the guitar tone, it turned me off real bad....


 
I know what you mean Patrick. It's as though they went from one extreme to the other - hardly any mids on And Justice For All, to way too many mids on the black album. It was a big turn off for me too. I like mids, but c'mon, there's no need to go overboard with them!


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2009)

^
I'd add Cacophony to the list. That album is practically unlistenable, for me.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 12, 2009)

the first slipknot album was terrible tone wise

but its soooo heavy


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> ^
> I'd add Cacophony to the list. That album is practically unlistenable, for me.


 
You had to mention that album didn't you?!  I bought Speed Metal Symphony back in 1986, when it first came out, since Mike Varney hyped it in his Guitar Player column. I thought it would be thrash metal with bigtime chops. BIG MISTAKE!!! Hair Metal tone par excellece!! Also, while I like solos (hence the reason why I typically play lead guitar in the bands I'm in), there really is NO REASON to have songs that are basically non-stop solos!! SO I guess with regards to Cacophony - hate the tone, and the music!!


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 13, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Between the Buried and Me. They're one of my favorite bands, I've loved every single album they've released, but their tone =



i think colors had the best to date. but alaskas tone was beyond putrid. his lead tone has always been undesirable too

and Ion Dissonance's tone on Minus the Herd is the heaviest, clearest most delicious tone on record. Great music too.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Oct 13, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I think we're all missing a huge one here - Paul Gilbert. Anybody agree that his tone is just horrendous? It works, especially with the super high speedy stuff, but my good god that's some brittle shit! It's so scratchy and wiry!



I have to agree to an extent. Since ditching the Laney's and going back to Marshall I find his tone has been fantastic!


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 13, 2009)

God Forbid's tone on Earthsblood fucking slays. I only really like the single from the new album, unfortunately.. The rest sorta seems a little bland, but to every man his own


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 13, 2009)

MFB said:


> Interesting. You figure with that logic he would've just used the Vetta II all the time then.


 
Nah, most of the time musicians use completely different stuff in the studio as opposed to live. Generally, you tend to go for versatile gear live that can recreate all the sounds on your record, whereas in the studio, you use very specific gear to create specific parts of different songs. Type example is using a Les Paul for rhythms and an Ibanez for leads, etc. Perhaps a Rickenbacker for a clean part.

The thing is that live, everything sounds loud, a bit harsch, and somewhat muddy. And people (generally) only hear it once. They won't tell any difference. But a studio record will be heard over again and can be scrutinized in every way, so you make the extra effort to make that sound extra good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2009)

+1 on Pantera's tone being bad.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 13, 2009)

Quantumface said:


> Ion Dissonance's tone on Minus the Herd is the heaviest, clearest most delicious tone on record. Great music too.



That album is a big turn off for me. I like the music, but I hate their tone on that one. I was really expecting another Solace, and they seemed to have lost a lot of the aggression with a. the new vocalist (Gab was a lot better in terms of keeping shit intense) and b. the focus on lower frequencies rather than the cutting harshness that was the tone on Solace.


----------



## BurialWithin (Oct 13, 2009)

I would have to say Spawn of Possession and Arsis for liking the music and NOT the tone. It needs more gain it's almost like they're playing through a clean channel but distorted kind of??


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 13, 2009)

metallica-death magnetic..love the songs/album.HATE fucking hate the tones,could be the shitty production too i guess


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 13, 2009)

I love "Deliverance," by Opeth, but that oh-so-dry guitar tone irks me something horrid. 

It sounded godly performed live, however.


----------



## dexmix (Oct 13, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> ^ i like the deftones tones...that seems odd to say. the early albums were shit but their newer ones have nice tone.



The latest Deftones recordings have a great tone if you like a nu-metal wall of sound. If you tried playing with it though - you would probably hate it, because it has no definition, or punch, just an even low mid based wall of frequency. Riffs are basic mud, and you have to adjust your playing style accordingly. You can't chug, or thrash like you would with a more metal oriented tone.


I personally love it, but if you take a second listen - notice how you can hardly tell single string notes, and any picking or strumming has literally no attack, punch or definition.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The guy hasn't been able to play guitar since the 80s, what did you expect?


 
Yeah but he still make music.+ people had good tone in the 80's.Just not him


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> Yeah but he still make music.+ people had good tone in the 80's.Just not him



There's not much he can do about tone even if he wanted to 

You're right though, there were people around in the 80s with good tone, but some lenience should be given considering modern standards.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 13, 2009)

+3 for Meshuggah. Shit music, awesome tone


----------



## dexmix (Oct 13, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> +3 for Meshuggah. Shit music, awesome tone



i'm kind of offended? I listened to Meshuggah a couple times, and didn't get into it - but i never thought it was crap. It was only recently that i actually enjoyed their music, but again - i never thought it was total crap.


----------



## shortens (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess i won't make friends but i really like the rhythm tone on Bring Me The Horizon's Suicide Season. Another one would be the tone of Veil of Maya.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Oct 13, 2009)

Meshuggah are awesome, personaly i cant listen to a whole album in one sitting because my eyes start to melt slightly.

Blood has been shed, awesome songs, but personaly in my opinion there tone could be improved easly.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Oct 13, 2009)

Children of Bodom, I love how the guitars sound in their songs, and I love their music but the tone on its own, or at least when I dial in something similar it sounds pretty bad


----------



## liamh (Oct 13, 2009)

shortens said:


> I guess i won't make friends but i really like the rhythm tone on Bring Me The Horizon's Suicide Season. Another one would be the tone of Veil of Maya.


Same actually, bmth's tone is pretty nice.
VoM's tone is kickass, but they're a sweet band


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 13, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> +3 for Meshuggah. Shit music, awesome tone



Actually, the tone ruins the newer stuff for me.


----------



## liamh (Oct 13, 2009)

Meshuggah's tone goes perfectly with their music and lyrical themes.
It's so cold and mechanical.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

Meshuggah Gestapo here 

People been sayin' bad shit about my lovelies?


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, it solidifies how niche Meshuggah's sound is... both tone and composition. To me, it's not something that's a matter of "liking" and "not liking"... just appreciating. 

FWIW, their tone on Obzen sounds amazing for what's going on there, but it'd sound shit on most other recordings. You know... niche like.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 13, 2009)

Randy said:


> FWIW, their tone on Obzen sounds amazing for what's going on there, but it'd sound shit on most other recordings. You know... niche like.


 
Very good point.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 13, 2009)

Iniquity had god awful tone but damn their stuff was awesome.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who was really friggin surprised at how massive the newest Nickleback single sounded. Great tone, terrible music.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 13, 2009)

I really liked the production on the Otep album "The Ascension". The drums and bass sound especially great. Not a fan of the album but I gave it several tries just because of the sound.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll say NIN. With the exception of a couple of tracks on Broken and pretty much everything on The Fragile, the guitar tone just sounds a little too restrained and 'tasteful' if you will for an industrial band 

Don't get me wrong, i absolutely LOVE the band, but i'm always a touch surprised by how un-obscene the guitars are.

I'll also add (and get stoned for) Carcass. I really like their stuff, but the mixing and the guitar tone really puts me off. It's like listening to mud


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I'll also add (and get stoned for) Carcass. I really like their stuff, but the mixing and the guitar tone really puts me off. It's like listening to mud



 

That's some sludgy, shitty tone. I have to REALLY be in the mood to listen to it, honestly. Which is unfortunate, cause I really love the songs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Love Dying Fetus but their tone sounds like it comes out a practice amp.



Its much better on their new album, not quite as in your face though.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 13, 2009)

Randy said:


> Well, it solidifies how niche Meshuggah's sound is... both tone and composition. To me, it's not something that's a matter of "liking" and "not liking"... just appreciating.



Y'know, I kinda agree with you. I have a deep admiration for Meshuggah, though I don't really _like_ the songs in the same aception as other bands. The polyrhythms are killer enough to be worth a listen IMO, but I'm not excited about the rest.

And I think their guitar tone fits their style perfectly.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 13, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> ^ i like the deftones tones...that seems odd to say. the early albums were shit but their newer ones have nice tone.



Gotta agree there man. Around the furs' guitar tone is so punchy and tight. Up there in my top ten of guitar tones is Steph Carpenter


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

Randy said:


> That's some sludgy, shitty tone. I have to REALLY be in the mood to listen to it, honestly. Which is unfortunate, cause I really love the songs.



Agreed  They have some really great songs, if only they were mixed by someone other than what i assume is a deaf, blind old man with one foot already in the grave.


----------



## tiny6996 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like god forbids new album but the tone sounds like theres less mids than pantera and a lazy bass but the music is ok on it 

and five finger death punches tone just sounds like a stereotypical scoop with not alot of bottom

old megadeth it sounds to raunchy it wouldve been cool to see dave try something outside of marshall besides line6


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 14, 2009)

I like My Bitter End but their tone not so much.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 14, 2009)

hate slipknot.. but the tone is godly.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Rammstein. I love their music _and _their tone.



This. Rammstein have a double whammy of tone and production to back their awesome song writing. The rhythm guitars are heavier than getting your head slammed in a bank vault door, and the production and mix is perfect. They have a perfect balance in all departments, and yet they still sound fucking thunderous.

Liebe ist fur alle da, not long til Monday morning...



I used to hate Mastodon's tone, I have been listening to them since Remission hit the shelves, so thats going on towards 8 years now, and It's only within the last 2 or 3 years that I started liking the tone. It would sound horrendous if any other band used it, but for them, they way they fucking thrash their songs out, the hit-and-miss tone and retro sound to everything works to excellent effect.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 14, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Lamb OF God. I dont like the tone that much, just sounds too much like a marshall mg100 head cranked full of gain with a ds1 pedal..
> But i love the music!


Same here!
Awesome music, awful tone imho


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2009)

Guthrie Govan: LOVE his music, HATE his tone.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's not much he can do about tone even if he wanted to
> 
> You're right though, there were people around in the 80s with good tone, but some lenience should be given considering modern standards.


 

I guess your right.
You know who else is bad but tone sux.

Dethklok...


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 14, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> The most recent Morbid Angel album. I love covenant onwards tone-wise, but Heretic sounds like a V-amp



Came to post this. What gets me is that Azagthoth pulls out a bunch of interesting and awesome lead tones out of the bag but the rythym tone is droning nonsense recorded inside a washing machine. Nth'ing Shawn Lane, too, although I don't much care for his music either so whatever.

+1 to whoever posted Evergrey, too - I'm not really into them but _Monday Morning Apocalypse_ sounds about as slick as any album in that style ever will. I also seem to remember digging the production on the self-titled Chimaira album as well, although I'm not willing to go back and listen to it again to find out why


----------



## MikeH (Oct 14, 2009)

And Hell Followed With's _Domain_.

Love the music, but the tone is outright terrible.


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Guthrie Govan: LOVE his music, HATE his tone.





What?!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 14, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I used to hate Mastodon's tone...It would sound horrendous if any other band used it, but for them, they way they fucking thrash their songs out, the hit-and-miss tone and retro sound to everything works to excellent effect.



I almost said the exact thing in my post. Great minds?


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 14, 2009)

Cryptopsy is one of my favorite bands of all time, but the tone on most of their releases... Sounds like they recorded it inside of a small garage, inside a larger garage. Did I mention the smaller garage is fucking huge, and provides an unnecessary amount of hollow, sludgy reverb?


Edit: Now that I put on None so Vile, I realize it's not as much the tone as it is the mix. It's like vodka and milk...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 14, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This. Rammstein have a double whammy of tone and production to back their awesome song writing. The rhythm guitars are heavier than getting your head slammed in a bank vault door, and the production and mix is perfect. They have a perfect balance in all departments, and yet they still sound fucking thunderous.
> 
> Liebe ist fur alle da, not long til Monday morning...
> 
> ...




They are one of those bands with really simple guitar work, but they really nail it. That epic phat tone they have just makes some of their songs (Mein Teil <3). The new album will be cool. The single is epic 


Agreed. I love Mastodon's tone, but I think the half of it is how they use it. It works for how they play.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Guthrie Govan: LOVE his music, HATE his tone.


 
*Stands up violently* Hey! Did anyone speak ill of Suhr and Cornford?!

...no-one?!

Yeah, thought so.

*Sits down again*

lol


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 14, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> Cryptopsy is one of my favorite bands of all time, but the tone on most of their releases... Sounds like they recorded it inside of a small garage, inside a larger garage. Did I mention the smaller garage is fucking huge, and provides an unnecessary amount of hollow, sludgy reverb?
> 
> 
> Edit: Now that I put on None so Vile, I realize it's not as much the tone as it is the mix. It's like vodka and milk...



this.

i guess mixing got a little better with the latest album but, i'm one of those dudes that tries to pretend the latest album does not exist.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll have to bring up seo tai-ji... His songs are anywhere from OK to plain awesome, but the tone is fucking monster. Especially in songs like Ultramania and Bermuda [Triangle]


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't stand Throwdown's tone. Fizz city. Never gave them a chance cuz teh t0nz was so offputing.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 14, 2009)

samurai7drew said:


> this.
> 
> i guess mixing got a little better with the latest album but, i'm one of those dudes that tries to pretend the latest album does not exist.


 
You are a true Cryptopsy fan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> *Stands up violently* Hey! Did anyone speak ill of Suhr and Cornford?!
> 
> ...no-one?!
> 
> ...



There are times on Erotic Cakes where I think "that is awesome tone" but it's usually in the clean parts, I don't like his overdriven tone at all.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually dig the tones off Disturbed's Indestructible, and I normally hate that band.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 15, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> You are a true Cryptopsy fan


+1
i think rusty cooley is a god among men but his tone is horrible...IMO.
on that same token the same goes for bloodbath! WTF is that tone supposed to be? i could literally plug my guitar into my mouth and use my asshole as a speaker and get a better tone but their music is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There are times on Erotic Cakes where I think "that is awesome tone" but it's usually in the clean parts, I don't like his overdriven tone at all.


 
I see... I always figured his tone was pretty standard, as in "competent but generic", and his playing is what makes it interesting. Listening to him right now and I don't really hear anything that stands out tonewise.

That doesn't mean I wouldn't kill kittens to have his Suhr sig.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2009)

The clean tone in Ner Ner is amazing


----------



## Riff Obsessed (Oct 17, 2009)

The first two Destruction albums. Really good thrash metal with rather inventive riffs, but the rhythm tone sounds like a 50cc 2-cylinder dirtbike.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The clean tone in Ner Ner is amazing


----------



## g93 (Oct 17, 2009)

BFMV. I kinda dig the riffs, but Matt Tuck needs to stick to screaming. His voice makes him sound like a megafag.


----------



## DreamState (Oct 18, 2009)

In terms of "love music, hate tone":

Stanley Jordan. I know he's kind of a one trick pony, but I can't help but love his music. His tone however, leaves much to be desired. Kind of the stereotypical solid state clean that you would hear on any smooth jazz station. 

Faith No More. Jim Martin's tones sound as if he recorded in a tin can

This one I'm not too keen on the music for since I've kind of outgrown metal, but definitely Darkest Hour. Chops for days, great compositions, but that tone was just horrendous. Kris Norris's lead tone was pretty damn good, however.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 18, 2009)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> +1
> i think rusty cooley is a god among men but his tone is horrible...IMO.
> on that same token the same goes for bloodbath! WTF is that tone supposed to be? i could literally plug my guitar into my mouth and use my asshole as a speaker and get a better tone but their music is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK.



good ol swedish death metal sunlight studio tone hahah


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 19, 2009)

I had no idea this thread would be this popular!!  



iondestroyer1527 said:


> +1
> WTF is that tone supposed to be? i could literally plug my guitar into my mouth and use my asshole as a speaker and get a better tone but their music is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK.


 
But what would be your preamp?? your colon??


----------



## Samer (Oct 19, 2009)

For me Hypocrisy, i really like the note selection and songs but Peters guitar tone has to much reverb or something, it sounds to muddy.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ virus is still the sickest piece o swede dm. but agreed his tone is balls


----------



## Static (Aug 19, 2010)

i really dig the band Baroness , but hate their guitar tone....take their song Jake leg for example, awesome song. but the lead right after the intro makes me cringe because of the tone.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 19, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse: Like the wretched spawn a lot but the sound is kinda a killer for me there. Kill as an amazing sounds for them (their best imo) but has lots of filler tracks on it alas.


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Born of Osiris but I cant stand the tone on The New Reign. Its sounds good in the mix but buy itself its just awful.


----------



## groph (Aug 19, 2010)

Suffocation. Definitely one of my favorite death metal bands but the only good tones they have are on Despise the Sun. Pierced from Within I guess as well, if just for the disgustingness factor.

Most of the deathcore I've heard - Hate the music, but the tone is usually CRUSHING.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't particularly like Tosin's clean tone, but I do love his music. I love Bulb/Periphery but I don't like his rhythm tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2010)

Periphery. *Gets ready to dodge heavy objects.*

I really dig their music and playing, but I can't get into their tone to save my life. It's not awful, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## TheSleeper (Aug 19, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I love Pain of Salvation, but all their records have sounded really bland to me. They sound like they stole the gear from a jazz quartet and started playing metal on it.



Most of the tones on Remedy Lane are great, I fucking LOVE that warm, organic dryness on songs like Beyond the Pale. I don't think the other albums sound that bad either, but I kinda get the jazz quartet analogy.


I'm surprised no one's mentioned ISIS. I absolutely adore most of their music, and the clean guitars and especially the drums sound excellent, but their distorted tone is pretty much crap. That and the singer is what keeps me from fully embracing them.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't particularly like Tosin's clean tone, but I do love his music. I love Bulb/Periphery but I don't like his rhythm tone.



Agreed, to a point. Sometimes I love his clean tone, sometimes I hate it. Sometimes these moments are back to back. Like on the song "On Impulse," the tone starts the song is just lovely, but then a couple riffs in, it shifts to this brittle, dry weirdness that sounds like the strings are being plucked with a frying pan. The intro to "Point to Point" sounds beautiful, but "Song of Solomon" sounds way too dry.

The redeeming song, tone-wise, is "Modern Meat." I think it's played on a classical guitar, but it just sounds gorgeous.

Also, +1 on Pain of Salvation. Their first 5 albums are total works of art, but boy does the tone SUCK.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Agreed, to a point. Sometimes I love his clean tone, sometimes I hate it. Sometimes these moments are back to back. Like on the song "On Impulse," the tone starts the song is just lovely, but then a couple riffs in, it shifts to this brittle, dry weirdness that sounds like the strings are being plucked with a frying pan. The intro to "Point to Point" sounds beautiful, but "Song of Solomon" sounds way too dry.


 
Yeah thas pretty much my issue. Kinda harsh on the ears. Sometimes it's fine though. On the complete flipside though, his rhythm tone (Wave Of Babies main groove) is godly.


----------



## Andii (Aug 19, 2010)

Great Music bad tone:
I like animals as leaders, but the rhythm tone on the album is bad. The clean tones are awesome. Bulb who recorded the album, got better at dialing in the pod after that album was recorded, but it was too late.

Blotted Science. I don't have much to say about the guitar on the Machinations of Dementia other than it's awful.

Nile. How can they make it so far into their careers without realizing that music is sound? Black Seeds of Vengeance and Annihilation of the Wicked were both listenable(but certainly not good), but everything else in their career before Those Whom the Gods Detest had awful tones.

Good tone, music I don't care for:
Almost everything that has been recorded at Audio Hammer sounds perfect. Joey Sturgis who records a lot of hardcore pop gets great sounds.


----------



## liamh (Aug 19, 2010)

Agreed on PoS
BTBaM's tone is weak as fuck
Akercocke's lead sounds like it was played on a jazz box


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Andii said:


> Great Music bad tone:
> I like animals as leaders, but *the rhythm tone on the album is bad. The clean tones are awesome*. Bulb who recorded the album, got better at dialing in the pod after that album was recorded, but it was too late.
> 
> Nile. How can they make it so far into their careers without realizing that music is sound? Black Seeds of Vengeance and Annihilation of the Wicked were both listenable(but certainly not good), but everything else in their career before Those Whom the Gods Detest had awful tones.


 
See I'm the exact opposite on the AAL tone.  Funny thing.

Some Nile albums are horrendously recorded. I was listening to them play through one of their songs, Black Seeds Of Vengence actually, and I thought wow those riffs sound awesome. I went to listen to the album version, and the production was so bad I didn't recognise it. That said, the new album sounds a lot better production wise, just how it should be.


----------



## Arterial (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Band, Hate Tone:
Cacophony, Pantera

Hate Band, Like Tone:
Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## Andii (Aug 19, 2010)

liamh said:


> Agreed on PoS
> BTBaM's tone is weak as fuck


I thought I was the only person who thought that. I don't care for any tone that has ever came from the studio they record at. 




vampiregenocide said:


> See I'm the exact opposite on the AAL tone.  Funny thing.
> 
> Some Nile albums are horrendously recorded. I was listening to them play through one of their songs, Black Seeds Of Vengence actually, and I thought wow those riffs sound awesome. I went to listen to the album version, and the production was so bad I didn't recognise it. That said, the new album sounds a lot better production wise, just how it should be.


I was so relieved when I heard Whom the Gods Detest. I couldn't even believe it.


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 19, 2010)

This is probably more the recording quality than tone, but the broke up before I was born, so I've sadly never heard them live, Cacophony. Some of the greatest stuff musically that there is, but I find it hard to listen to.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 19, 2010)

slayer and zakk wilde,i like some songs,i hate most tone


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2010)

liamh said:


> BTBaM's tone is weak as fuck



Gotta agree with you there. About 90% of their rhythm tones have been pretty awful on record. I like Paul's lead tone though, both high-gain and "Jazz". Their live tone is better though, especially on the Alaska stuff.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 19, 2010)

Porcupine Tree.

It fucking love their music and their production is amazing BUT I don't understand why Steven Wilson uses that super-fuzzy lead tone. It just doesn't fit in the music as it could.

Also I don't like Lamb Of God tones, but I like their music.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 19, 2010)

All the Randy-era Ozzy stuff. Great songs, absolutely hate the guitar tone. I like lots of old punk bands, like the Misfits, but their guitar tones are pretty crappy.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2010)

groph said:


> Suffocation. Definitely one of my favorite death metal bands but the only good tones they have are on Despise the Sun. Pierced from Within I guess as well, if just for the disgustingness factor.
> 
> Most of the deathcore I've heard - Hate the music, but the tone is usually CRUSHING.



Man, I read this thread, and the whole time I was thinking this thread is totally about Suffocation. They fell victim to that early DM production fail Max mentioned on the first page, to a greater extent than the other bands.

Speaking of, Vader. Their early work is completely unlistenable because of the electric kazoo like guitar tone. It sounds like they played ten watt Crate amps through a metal zone and a fan from walmart. However, they remedied that with the release of the 25th anniversary record. Jesus Christ, the production on that album is fantastic. It punched me right in the mouth with a pair of brass knucks.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2010)

Emperor-In the Nightside Eclipse

That album needs to be re-released with better production.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Aug 20, 2010)

_don't like the music, but like the tone_:
-*CREED*. mark tremonti has a pretty awesome guitar tone IMO, it sounds very thick and saturated but retains a tasteful amount of clarity. but...i can only listen to with arms wide open so many times.
-*within the ruins*. i just dont like any sort of 'core band that sells shirts with gold foil letters saying stuff like "I WILL DESTROY YOU" or "YOU ARE DEAD" or "I HAVE DESTROYED AND THEREFORE YOU ARE DEAD". i consider the music to usually be bland and repetitive and the lyrics contrived and uninspired. but these guys have a RIDICULOUS recorded tone. roaring high gain that remains tight and articulate, with flowing, smooth dualing lead tones. 
_like the music, but not the tone:
_*-*already mentioned, but *btbam. *while their music is thoroughly amazing and awe-inspiring, the guitar tone has always been lacking. my problem is that the 1st album and the silent circus sounded a little muddy and muffled, it seemed everything was competing with eachother. then alaska came out, and while the tone was a little too treble-y and fizzy for my taste, the guitars sounded cleaner and the balance was much more enjoyable, all instruments had their proper spot in the mix. but then colors came out, and it went back to being super muddy. fortunately, theyre so good that the album remains one of my favorites.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 20, 2010)

^my amp tone is an exact replica of tremonti's (though i add chorus) ive always loved that sound do you like alter bridge tho


----------



## ryzorzen (Aug 20, 2010)

man early in flames has terrible tone, but the music is so awesome still... now they are the exact opposite


----------



## The Beard (Aug 20, 2010)

I LOVE After The Burial, but their tone on Forging A Future Self is terribleeeeeeeee  I'm growing extremely anxious to hear new recordings from those guys 

And again with the Periphery thing, (and I feel bad for saying this, seeing as I bought Jake's Triple rectifier ) I loved their rhythm tone with a passion, but the change in rhythm tone for the album kinda made me like "". I don't dislike the tone, it was just better before 
And they're still one of my favorite bands of all time


----------



## McKay (Aug 20, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> +1
> i think rusty cooley is a god among men but his tone is horrible...IMO.
> on that same token the same goes for bloodbath! WTF is that tone supposed to be? i could literally plug my guitar into my mouth and use my asshole as a speaker and get a better tone but their music is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK.





That tone is literally the reason Bloodbath exist.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 20, 2010)

I honestly though Threat Signals last album could have used a bit of a tone boost. Great music though.

I'm sure it's been said before: Born of Osiris - A Higher Place. Dammit the music is incredible, but the tone is just so bad. 

And I'd really like to hear After The Burial's "Forging A Future Self" re-recorded with a solid tone.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 20, 2010)

McKay said:


> That tone is literally the reason Bloodbath exist.


Talking about the "buzzsaw" tone from a Boss HM-2 with everything cranked on 10? More than likely, and while it's not "pretty" I think it's pretty damn awesome myself and I love most of the bands that use it (Entombed, Unleashed, Dismember etc.)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2010)

ryzorzen said:


> man early in flames has terrible tone, but the music is so awesome still...


 
Agreed there.


stc423 said:


> I LOVE After The Burial, but their tone on Forging A Future Self is terribleeeeeeeee  I'm growing extremely anxious to hear new recordings from those guys
> 
> And again with the Periphery thing, (and I feel bad for saying this, seeing as I bought Jake's Triple rectifier ) I loved their rhythm tone with a passion, but the change in rhythm tone for the album kinda made me like "". I don't dislike the tone, it was just better before
> And they're still one of my favorite bands of all time


 
Again agreed.



AlucardXIX said:


> I honestly though Threat Signals last album could have used a bit of a tone boost. Great music though.


 
Yeah it kinda lacked the low end of the first album. Still a great tone, and even better music imo, just not quite so boomy.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Talking about the "buzzsaw" tone from a Boss HM-2 with everything cranked on 10? More than likely, and while it's not "pretty" I think it's pretty damn awesome myself and I love most of the bands that use it (Entombed, Unleashed, Dismember etc.)



mmm i love that tone when its done right... I really love Bloodbath's Resurrection Through Carnage tone... and Black Breath has a great take on this sound


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

Harry said:


> More of an album than a band:
> Black Clouds and Silver Linings.
> I felt it the worst DT album musically, but it has the best guitar tone Petrucci has had to date.
> 
> Band wise, I guess many Pantera albums, particular Cowboys from Hell and A Vulgar display have incredibly awful tone IMO, but yet musically are some of the best metal albums ever IMO.


oh god yes, i love pantera's albums, but the worst to me was far beyond driven.

guitars, drums, bass, it all sounded bad.

especially that kick drum.

CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACKITY CLACKITY CLACKCLACK


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 20, 2010)

King Diamond. Abigail is by far one of my most favorite albums, but there's so much reverb that I feel like I'm listening to it at the other end of a train tunnel.


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 20, 2010)

I hate deathcore of almost all kinds, but all those bands have the greatest tone I've ever heard. It makes me feel bad.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 22, 2010)

Chumple Spuzz said:


> *CREED*. mark tremonti has a pretty awesome guitar tone IMO, it sounds very thick and saturated but retains a tasteful amount of clarity. but...i can only listen to with arms wide open so many times.



Absolutely. I love Mark Tremonti's tone, both with Creed and Alter Bridge, he really gets the most out of those triple rectifiers.


----------



## Gothberg (Aug 22, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> I honestly though Threat Signals last album could have used a bit of a tone boost. Great music though.



I'm with you.
The first album was incredible, probably my all-time favorite, but the second made me sooo dissapointed.

Sure the music could have been good if it would have come out properly, like the first one but with lesser chaos and properly recorded drums.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always admired Nickelbacks tone. Very chunky and good, but I can't stand their music.

On the other hand, I love Death, but the tone on nearly every album is so hollow.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish the tone on Necro's "Epitaph" was more like Onset of Putrefaction, yet I vastly prefer the music on Epitaph.


----------

